# How much to Shave door handles?



## Koll (May 16, 2005)

Roughly how much should I be expecting to pay to shave my door handles on my 84 Cutty? From beginning to end (with poppers installed) what should I be expecting?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Koll_@May 17 2005, 09:22 PM
> *Roughly how much should I be expecting to pay to shave my door handles on my 84 Cutty? From beginning to end (with poppers installed) what should I be expecting?
> [snapback]3151725[/snapback]​*


no more than 300


----------



## Koll (May 16, 2005)

Thats all?
Good thing I asked, cause otherwise I woulda been raped.


----------



## 2big4u (May 13, 2003)

popper kit available in summit magazine i think 129.00 they get them from some "big supplier" and they get a wholesale price so it's cheaper than going through the supplier by about 70.00 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## kaptonkrewl2003 (Nov 8, 2003)

you will really regret buying a cheap kit....i spent 350 for my autoloc kit.....and did my own install i quite pleased with it...........you will get what ya pay for....check out ebay ,i seen em dirt cheap...get a good 50 or 75 pound poppers....


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 18 2005, 06:41 PM
> *no more than 300
> [snapback]3156489[/snapback]​*



$300 for the popper kit, install, metal/body work, and paint?

That doesn't sound right :dunno:


From start to finish on 2 doors (and just painting the doors) you'r looking at around $800 with me. I have no idea how much others would charge though


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@May 21 2005, 11:35 PM
> *$300 for the popper kit, install, metal/body work, and paint?
> 
> That doesn't sound right :dunno:
> ...


NOT PAINT...

KIT OFF EBAY AND INSTALL


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Now that makes sence :biggrin:

So how much would you charge for 2 doors start to finish full job?
Question goes for anybody else who do these kind of jobs


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@May 22 2005, 01:11 AM
> *Now that makes sence :biggrin:
> 
> So how much would you charge for 2 doors start to finish full job?
> ...


all stereo shops here just do the install....got to take it to body man..


i can do it all for 1500-4500////// for friends discount and family free....lol

cuz i would not stop there...i would make him paint the whole car...

i can be very convincing.....got to be a sales person some times...


might as well do it...

300 for kit and install

throw in the weld or fill for free / with a complete custom paint job....1500-4500 depending on paint.

this is why...i always have paint left over....so this shit adds up.......thus people always paying for paint....well i will use what cumulates, but the reciept still shows the customer paid for paint.....thus allowing for freebies, but not really cuz it got paid through extra paint.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

50lb autoloc kit 129.00 on ebay


----------



## Back_Bumper (Apr 26, 2005)

damn they will pay 1500 i need to raise my prices


----------



## Back_Bumper (Apr 26, 2005)

i charge 600 for 2door everything included exepept if you want the rest of the car painted of course


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I've always liked the sleek smooth look of shaved door handles but I've always heard of people's oppers going out and stuff like that which has made me not even wanna mess with it. DOn't wanna have to be prelacing electronics on my door every 2 years and don't wanna have to go to school or work and not beable to get into my car. What's ya'll's experiences with it?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a mazda thats had poppers sence at least 95 (9 years) and they still work great

Only problem I'v had, is when the battery whent out once, and we couldn't get the door to open...........Not without a coathanger that is :uh:

So if you plan on poppers and shaved handles, then you may think of a safty backup system, like pull-cables.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

around here..they charge about 150 per door. but that's only to the primer stage...doesn't include painting. 

weld
fill if needed
install kit
prime


----------



## Polo (Aug 12, 2015)

Where to go to get it done for 3 handles no poppers


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Polo said:


> Where to go to get it done for 3 handles no poppers


Body shop to weld the holes shut and paint. Any competent auto/stereo shop should be able to install the kit. I highly suggest the poppers, they're just small spring loaded buttons to assist with opening.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Yup go with poppers. But take the doors to a reputable shop. I let a friend do mine an they were warped as shit


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a kit i never used ill sell 4072559414


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

show-bound said:


> 50lb autoloc kit 129.00 on ebay


I recommend using 100lb poppers unles you use pulleys with the 50lb ones


----------



## jdreynolds (Jul 17, 2015)

Avoid Johns Kustoms 'One Hot Summer 63' - John Munoz
He is on here often poaching pics and business.
I have found 5 people that he has ripped off this April -July 2015 + Me +$25K and Counting.


----------

